# Has anyone tried to use the new II short stay option



## icydog (May 16, 2008)

Has anyone used the new DVC short stay option on II? I tried to do it but there were so few choices it was ludicrous. Also you have to do the short stays 30 days from check in. That would be fine if they offered some choices. I live in NJ and would like some short term nights at the shore. NJ isn't even one of the options but then again most everyplace is not an option. I was able to peruse the area using the DVC member site and clicking on the link to II.


----------



## rhonda (May 16, 2008)

I visit it periodically ... but I don't intend to book anything.  Agreed, choices are slim ... and point cost, imo, are too high given the 30-day window.

If you are hunting for a specific location, try fishing first through your normal II account ... jot down availability (dates/locations/resorts) ... then revisit through the Short Stay tool.


----------

